# job prospect for java developer



## nirkm002 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am checking the possibility of migrating to Germany. I'm a software developer having c++ and java experience. Total experience is 8 years. I am a BE Mechanical.

I do not speak German language. What are the odds for me to get a work permit and more importantly securing a job.

Your inputs are highly appreciated. 


Thanks and regards
Niranjan


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

With C++ and Java you should have no problem. Start by searching the Government work agency sites
JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

nirkm002 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am checking the possibility of migrating to Germany. I'm a software developer having c++ and java experience. Total experience is 8 years. I am a BE Mechanical.
> 
> ...


Hey Niranjan,

I am too Java Developer having around 8 years of exp and Mechanical engg also. I think the job market is very good, i applied for some java opportunities and have got positive invite for an interview,

Having said that , i do not know how exactly the interview will be. I suggest that you keep on applying for jobs.


----------



## wingsofdesire (Jan 15, 2014)

Let me share my experience. I used to teach German language at one of india's Goethe instates. I had a student with 6 years of experience in JAVA. She completed A2 level and applied for Job seeker visa. She got her visa stamped. And also got a job after landing in Germany.

Without language it's tougher. But not impossible.

Cheers


----------

